# It's that time again! Frankenmuth Dog Bowl!



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay... so... maybe it's still a _few _months away, but I'm sure we Michiganders could use something to look forward to! It's currently snowing right now. Think about how nice and warm it will be for the 2011 Dog Bowl!

So. Who is coming? We should organize a big group this year. Last year we kinda ran out of time to REALLY organize... so we should get a jump on this year.

Dog Bowl 2011 | Frankenmuth River Place

There is the website. May 28th and 29th. 

LOTS of activities, all the ones from last year. I'm definitely bringing the goggies this year. We're going to also bring a pack FULL of water bottles, because it was super hot last year. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We will be there! I will make it work, no matter what! Enzo told me that he can't wait to meet Missy...he hopes Mojo doesn't get jealous because he's pretty sure that he's in love with Missy.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> We will be there! I will make it work, no matter what! Enzo told me that he can't wait to meet Missy...he hopes Mojo doesn't get jealous because he's pretty sure that he's in love with Missy.


LOL, Mojo's cool with Enzo, he passed the test and would be able to date his sister. No worries there. 

Are you going to sign Enzo up for any activities? I want mine to try dock diving and the lure coursing.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd love to try the dock diving with him. =) That's my goal...we'll see how well it works out. lol


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I will put it on our calendar and try really hard to go! It depends on what day though. We usually have a BBQ that weekend.


----------

